# A new addition to the household



## RescuedBill

Today we added a puppy to the house. We thought we could give another dog in need of a forever home a good place to live, and my girls wanted a puppy.

So we brought home Ginger that Maggies Mom was fostering. Bill and Ginger are getting aquainted. Bill isnt used to sharing his stuff, so that is gonna take a bit to settle. 

When the toys/bones are put up they have a blast together.

It's taking me a bit to shift back into puppy mode. I think water pours straight thru her. She is a peeing machine. The first night at home out to be interesting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

TOO cute. Welcome home little one. Bless you for adding a new family member.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

Congradulations. It looks like they are enjoying themselves


----------



## ebenjamin85

RescuedBill said:


> I think water pours straight thru her. She is a peeing machine. The first night at home out to be interesting.



Thank you for giving her a home. They are adorable together! Do you have a small hand-held steam cleaner? Saved our carpet and my sanity when Samantha was a puppy!

A good dousing of puppy accident spray (don't know what it's really called, but the stuff that keeps them from coming back to the same spot) and a quick steam clean... all better in about 3 minutes!


----------



## RescuedBill

Only missed her once, couple of times I caught her just as she started.


----------



## Maggies mom

Bill will be a busy boy.. glad they are getting along and playing.... Kind of quite here with her gone. This is the first time since July I dont have a foster or 2...


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thanks for rescuing!! They are both so cute.


----------



## RescuedBill

Maggies mom said:


> Bill will be a busy boy.. glad they are getting along and playing.... Kind of quite here with her gone. This is the first time since July I dont have a foster or 2...


How long will that last?


----------



## Maggies mom

Um.. not long from what Im being told......Im gunna try it for atleast a week...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, I am so happy for your family and Bill.


----------



## Karen519

*Rescued*

Bless you for rescuing!!

I love the picture of Ginger on top of Bill! Priceless!!

Congratulations on your two beautiful dogs!! 

Bill and Ginger will be inseperable soon!!
Looks like they are now!


----------



## RescuedBill

They are doing pretty well. Today is better than yesterday for sure. I decided to keep the toys up now unless Ginger needs a distraction from Bill's ear. 

With the toys up, Bill doesn't feel the need to guard his bone, and they are much chummier. They has a good romp this morning. Bill seems much more laid back today, and Ginger seems a little less pyscho.

Ginger is settling in and is walking into a kennel on her own to nap. Limiting her water has gone a long way to elimating the accidents and our being able to relax a bit.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the photo of the new siblings, especially because Bill's paws are wrapped around Ginger! Congratulations on your new adorable addition! I remember the ear biting stage--poor Bill!


----------



## Karen519

*Bill*

Bill

I was going to make a joke about the pic of Ginger and Bill, "You shouldn't do that on a first date!"

Anyway, when you say you have limited her water can you give me an idea of how much you're letting her have? I'm sitting for an 11 week old female Golden Ret. and want to know how much water you think she should have over a 10 hr. period? Her mom also took her to the vet because she was having some accidents in the crate and found out she had a urine infection, so now she's on antibiotics.


----------



## fostermom

Congrats! They are adorable together.

Karen, if you're keeping a puppy who has recently had a UTI, you don't want to limit water too much.


----------



## Karen519

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

Thank you for saying that about the water-that is exactly what I thought!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Congratulations! That pic is priceless!


----------



## RescuedBill

Just some water in the morning, maybe a bit more around midday, some in the afternoon/evening. Usually nothing after 7pm. I dont leave a standing dish of water of all day. She drinks waay to much and pees not stop. This is the recommendation from the foster mom

She pee'd several times today (outside thankfully) even with this reduced water. We were at a graduation party for a few hours tonight and got home a bit late and they have a great romp. I let her have a few laps of water afterwards.


----------



## RescuedBill

Here are the two playing. The posture that Bill is in there is one that I hadn't seen prior to getting Ginger.

She is doing a great job of keeping him up and moving (and exercising) to keep him fit.


----------



## Maggies mom

By the looks of things Bill is enjoying his new friend. Ginger will keep Bill in shape.


----------



## Karen519

*Rescued Bill*

Rescued Bill

Thanks for answering the water question. Ginger sure will keep Bill in shape-
I love your pictures and you have a beautiful yard!!


----------



## Maggies mom

WHAT is your secret to the nice green yard.....


----------



## koidaddy

You pic reminds me of my new addition.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these pictures of Bill and Ginger having a grreat time together. Bill looks fantastic!


----------



## RescuedBill

Maggies mom said:


> WHAT is your secret to the nice green yard.....


We bought the house about 4 years ago from people with no yard. There is a huge dead spot from my prior golden scout. He always peed in the exact same spot. Bill is a "roaming pisser". I imagine the lawn will suffer with a second dog. I will continue to try and keep the front looking good.

I also think the tall trees around help shade it and keep it from frying in the St. Louis heat. It holds the dew for quite a while in the morning since it gets a fair amount of morning shade.


----------



## Maggies mom

My yard is one giant clover leaf patch, Im afraid to put anything on the lawn because of the dogs...


----------



## RescuedBill

I think Ginger is really turning back Bill's clock a little bit. He is romping and running around and at time enticing Ginger to play. He takes turns knocking her around and being "dominant", then will flop on his back and let her be dominant. 

They are settling in. Both went all night without a peep. Bill's stools are back to normal and we are getting into a bit of a groove (I hope). At time's I think I am nuts for taking on two, but when you see a need like that you feel compelled.


----------



## RescuedBill

Maggies mom said:


> My yard is one giant clover leaf patch, Im afraid to put anything on the lawn because of the dogs...


 
I meant to say the prior owners had no dogs. Their lawn was really really nice and I have done my best to keep it going. I have used weed and feed type products for years with my dogs. It is a fine granular product that dissolves after a good rain. So I try to time it around an incoming rain or right after. One dog is a whole different world than 3 or 4 for sure.


----------



## Maggies mom

Once G gets older, things will get easier and they will get into a groove. Believe me it is easier once there on the same page.


----------



## Maggies mom

RescuedBill said:


> . At time's I think I am nuts for taking on two, but when you see a need like that you feel compelled.


I think you did wonders getting Bill a friend, and by doing that you gave Ginger a home she needed....In the end they both win.


----------



## cubbysan

Every golden deserves and I feel NEEDS a buddy.

I don't think having two dogs, after the first year, is much more work than having one.... and the entertainment they give us is priceless.

Thanks for rescuing both Bill and Ginger. I hope you have as much ease with puppyhood with Ginger, as we had with MacKenzie ( another one of Mary's fosters ). MacKenzie was a really easy puppy, and I think it was because Mary and the Missouri crew started her training for us.

Bill looks great!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cubbysan*



cubbysan said:


> Every golden deserves and I feel NEEDS a buddy.
> 
> I don't think having two dogs, after the first year, is much more work than having one.... and the entertainment they give us is priceless.
> 
> Thanks for rescuing both Bill and Ginger. I hope you have as much ease with puppyhood with Ginger, as we had with MacKenzie ( another one of Mary's fosters ). MacKenzie was a really easy puppy, and I think it was because Mary and the Missouri crew started her training for us.
> 
> Bill looks great!!!


*CUBBYSAN

I couldn't agree with you more. Ken and I have had two dogs now for over 20 years-we wouldn't have it any other way! Every dog deserves a playmate and I don't find having two dogs any more work than one! Double the FUN!!!*


----------



## Our3dogs

The pictures of them playing are wonderful. I love the one where Bill is doing the "play bow". Congratulations on your new addition to the family.


----------



## olik

Adopting another golden to my household was best decision i ever made. Congrats,and thank you for giving Ginger a home.


----------



## coppers-mom

Bill looks wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and ginger is such a little cutie. it sure looks like they are having a blast together.


----------



## RescuedBill

Here are some updated pics of Bill and Ginger. His coat has finally some all the way back in. Ginger is about as goofy as a 7 month old golden can be. 

They walk side by side really well on the leash, which is nice so I can take them both out at the same time. My summer is quickly coming to an end with school getting ready to start.

Luckily my wife works at home quit a bit so that will limit their time in the kennel. When they are home alone, they will get to chill out in kennels that I built for them. They are side by side about 3 or 4 times the floor space in an XL crate with big ol dog bed to sleep on.


----------



## mylissyk

Happy dogs, happy owners. They look great!


----------



## SheetsSM

Bill looks like a completely different boy, I remember meeting him when he just had sparse hair and dry skin and a bunch more padding around the middle--what a transformation!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bill looks fantastic, his coat is beautiful. 

Ginger would get along with my boy, he's about as goofy as any 2.5 yr. old I've ever seen, he's so much fun.


----------



## RescuedBill

Ginger loves to retrieve when she is alone with me. 

Bill likes to chase the ball and hog it. Ginger wont even run out when Bill is out there. Bill wont return the ball. He walks it half way back, then drops it. At that point Ginger leaves me, goes and picks the ball up, then the both of them come back to do it all over.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

BILL looks wonderful-like a different dog!!!
Ginger is precious!!
I would definitely say they love one another!!


----------

